# Hartford, KY - White Female, 6 Mo, Embedded Chain



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

If this is a mix, please delete. Looks like GSD Ears and muzzle to me, but you all are much better at being able to tell.

Crossposted.
From: Karen
Date: Oct 23, 2008 9:09 PM
How I would love a day with no sad stories! Some people heard this girl crying at the back of their property. She was tangled in underbrush with a heavy chain around her neck and the rest of it caught in the brush. No collar, just the chain wrapped around her neck! All the hair was gone and the chain was embedded in her neck.

















The people managed to undo the chain and get if off her neck, but her neck looked like raw meat! I told the woman to take the dog to the vet, who shaved all the fur around the wound and gave her oral and topical antibiotics. The lady who found her volunteered to keep the dog at her home until I find a place. This girl needs rescue and sponsorship for her vet bills. She is only 6-months-old and cowers whenever anyone raises an arm or hand around her.


Gloria Tichenor
Ohio County Animal Shelter
1582 Country Club Lane
Hartford, KY 42347
(270) 298-4499 (shelter M-F 12-4)
(270) 274-3106 (home)
(270) 779-0932 (cell)


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

OMG. Poor, poor girl. Hope someone can help her longer term.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

She is gorgeous.


----------



## ariannasmom (Sep 29, 2008)

So sad, I hope she finds a good home soon. She deserves it!


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Anyone in Kentucky out there willing to foster for us?


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

She is in foster right now.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: MyoungShe is in foster right now.


I'm so glad to hear that. The poor little thing. She deserves to be cared for and pampered. I hope whoever is fostering her can give us some updates in the future. I hope she has a really, really happy ending!


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Oh my gosh!!! My heart just breaks for her!!! I see that she is in foster care, is this a private home, or is she with a rescue? Is Gloria the contact person for her?


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

When I received the cross post she was temporarily staying at a home until a rescue and perm foster could be found. Gloria is the contact.

MYoung - do you know if she got a rescue and perm foster or is she still looking for one?


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

She is still looking for one. The lady can only foster for a while. The shelter did not think it would be a problem to place her.


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

OMG, she is goregous. I hope she finds a home soon as she deserves a second chance to be loved and pampered.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

So...she really still needs rescue...correct?


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

It sounds like she needs rescue yet to me. The shelter says she will be easy to place but what about the vet bills? I am sure they are not picking them up.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

Thank you for checking MYoung. My good thoughts are with her.


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

Since Cheyenne has been adopted and no longer needs financial help, I will send a donation to a reputable rescue to help with this poor girls surgery or stitches and vet bills. If one steps up feel free to PM me for a donation for her.


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

Do we have any new information on this sweet girl? Did she ever find her perm foster or home?


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Yes Tri-shepherd-I would like to know as well. THis girl is beautiful.


----------



## cainsmomma (Jan 29, 2006)

Please keep this girl on top....don't let her fall through the cracks and end up URGENT.....anyone??????


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Do we know what is going on with her now?


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Any news?


----------



## cainsmomma (Jan 29, 2006)

Any one know anything else?


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

Still no news on this poor baby?


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

bump


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

bump


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Someone must know something!??


----------

